# Sound problem with ALSA

## Andrey_

Hi,

as you read I've a problem with my sound card. It is (probably) recognized by alsa but I can't hear any sound...

Here are some information:

uname -r:

 *Quote:*   

> 3.0.6-gentoo

 

lspci | grep -i audio:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

 

cat /proc/asound/cards

 *Quote:*   

>  0 [PCH               ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
> 
>                                         HDA Intel PCH at 0xf3c00000 irq 53

 

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep -i codec

 *Quote:*   

> Codec: Realtek ALC665

 

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#3 | grep -i codec

 *Quote:*   

> Codec: Intel CougarPoint HDMI

 

In alsamixer I saw this:

Card: HDA Intel PCH

Chip: Intel CougarPoint HDMI <--- I think it is wrong... he should use codec#0, not codec#3

[Obviously there aren't mute channels, I am not so idiot  :Razz: ]

The fact is that when I run mocp I receive this:

 *Quote:*   

> Running the server...
> 
> FATAL_ERROR: No valid sound driver
> 
> FATAL_ERROR: Server exited

 

My PC is a notebook, Dell XPS 17, with a x64 system (stage3-amd64-20111020.tar.bz2).

I didn't find Realtek ALC665 drivers in the kernel 'menuconfig', neither in the 'HD-Audio-Model.txt' file, so I tried to install them manually from here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false with no result...

I compiled Intel driver in the kernel though, but same thing...

Any suggestions?

If you need more infos i'll provide them. Thanks in advance.

----------

## v_andal

Well, my device 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04).

My codec is "Realtek ALC662 rev1" and I've simply enabled Realtek codec in the Intel HD Audio section. Everything works fine. 

aplay -l reports

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

You may try to enable all of the codecs as modules and then see, which one is loaded by the kernel.

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6339697.html#6339697

Look here, but alas, maybe they change it in kernel 3 series, but worth a look

----------

## wcg

With realtek sound chip and CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=Y in kernel .config:

```

cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia

                      HDA NVidia at 0xfe028000 irq 31

```

That config option is in a submenu under HDA-INTEL when running make menuconfig:

Device-Drivers->Sound card support->Advanced Linux Sound Architecture->

PCI sound devices->Intel HD Audio->Build Realtek HD-audio codec support

----------

## Andrey_

Sorry, but was my error... moc needed the 'alsa' use flag to work... I thought that flag was in my /etc/make.conf but I was wrong...

Anyway thank you for the help, it's solved.  :Smile: 

----------

